# Worth reading the whole article (Jihad and Putin)



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Islamic State militants want to fight Putin - The Washington Post


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Go ahead. Play with Vladimir Putin. Try him.

He isn't shackled by political correctness.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed. He will take anyone or anything that confronts him to task. Look at his rise in the KGB...you do not get there with Boy Scout merit badges. Then look how he steeped into unquestioned leadership of the entire country. He runs Russia for the oil and gas interests. If you want to keep you wealth or do business in Russia, you will play by Putin's rules or you will not last legally or financially. As far as jihad is concerned I am sure he is willing and able to help them meet Allah. Jihad would be better off going after the west. You know, the ones with leaders who deny reality.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol: Please Do! That would make my whole year!! 

Now HERE is where one of those juicy emoticons would really come in handy! Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

To say I do not like Putin, would be an understatement. I think, and hope the good people of Russia will one day find a way to get rid of him. However I do admire the fact that he's strong enough and willing, that if ISIS messes with him, it will be bad news for ISIS. Shame I don't have that feeling about the person leading my own country.
*EDIT*
Added an "e" to "on" was supposed to read "one day"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Putin already survived first wave of jihad (Chechens and foreign freedom fighters on behalf of Chechens), this will be interesting. His style is using shockingly obscene amount of force when it comes to terrorism, the only effective way.
Russia and America are completely responsible for radicalizing Muslims who are now attacking and threatening us, we should never forget this fact, main-stream media never mentions it, both of our governments need to admit this publicly.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Putin already survived first wave of jihad (Chechens and foreign freedom fighters on behalf of Chechens), this will be interesting. His style is using shockingly obscene amount of force when it comes to terrorism, the only effective way.
> Russia and America are completely responsible for radicalizing Muslims who are now attacking and threatening us, we should never forget this fact, main-stream media never mentions it, both of our governments need to admit this publicly.


I gotta ask you to back this up; I know it's a fairly popular opinion right now, but I'm still asking each person who suggests it to present the facts.

Basically you're saying that if we hadn't poked the hornet's nest, these guys would be staying home right now, enjoying quality family time with their wives and being good fathers to their children?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I gotta ask you to back this up; I know it's a fairly popular opinion right now, but I'm still asking each person who suggests it to present the facts.
> 
> Basically you're saying that if we hadn't poked the hornet's nest, these guys would be staying home right now, enjoying quality family time with their wives and being good fathers to their children?


We didn't poke the hornet's nest, we set it on fire.
Started with Soviet war in Afghanistan in 1979, completely destroying whatever progress Afghanis made and shelling every building, school, office, business (women used to have careers and choice whether to wear or not wear a veil is one of examples).
Americans arming Afghani freedom fighters (future Taliban), Russians completely destroying Chechnia, shelling Grozni, murdering as many males as they could ( which created black widow freedom fighters), then Americans in Afghanistan, Russians in Georgia, Americans in Iraq, back to Afghanistan and Russians destroying everything in Dagestan and more fighting in Chechnia.. I'm sure I missed a hundred more examples.
We are at fault and too chicken to admit it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The U.S. and the Soviet Union responsible for terrorism. I can understand how one can draw that conclusion. They seem to be responding to this, that, or the other indignation committed by infidel government, don't they?

Here is an example of Islamist response to the outrageous activities of infidel governments:

SIDON, Lebanon: A number of Palestinian Islamists burned a wooden cross overnight Friday in the refugee camp of Ain al-Hilweh in protest of a television show they claim insulted Islam.

A group of men burned the cross and stepped on it in the Palestinian refugee camp, located on the outskirts of the coastal city of Sidon.

The protesters said they were angered by Friday night's episode of a comedy show called "Bas Mat Watan" (When the Country is Dead), saying one of the sketches insulted Islam and the prophet.

It was not clear which part of the weekly program the Islamists were protesting, but one sketch showed a man, with a long black beard, stepping into a shop to buy a bra to cover his cow's udders.

No, wait; they weren't reacting to some atrocity committed by the U.S. or Russia; they were reacting to a TV show! Good thing they burned the offending cross, huh?

Pakistan is struggling with Western meddling on their own turf...

Lahore: Pakistani police have arrested 15 Christians and booked 45 other members of the minority community under the controversial blasphemy law for allegedly desecrating Muslim graves in a village in Punjab province, sparking tension in the area.

The case was registered after a local cleric filed a complaint alleging that the Christians had desecrated over 400 Muslim graves to occupy the land in Chak village in Faisalabad, about 150 kilometres from Lahore.

Condemning the registration of case, a rights group alleged that "fake" blasphemy case was filed against them on the pressure of the cleric and Muslims as they did not want the land allocated to Christians.

"In fact there was not a single grave existed in the land allocated to the Christians by the local administration for their graveyard," Human Liberation Commission Pakistan Chairman Aslam Sahotra said.

Obviously, Christians are spies planted by either D.C. or Moscow, and trumping up false charges in order to remove these spies is understandable, right?

I can continue with this but I think you get the point. Islam doesn't need D.C. or Moscow to have an excuse for violence. As a matter of fact, Islam has been wreaking violence and carnage since its creation by Muhammad (pork be upon him).

I'll post this response and then start on another one that might better explain why we are seeing such a return of Islam...


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Putin is extremely strong willed person..Just check out his speech on sharia law on 04th Aug 2013. 
I don't think Obama has that kind of balls.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As I stated in the last post, the world has suffered violence, persecution and slaughter at the hands of Muslim since Muhammad (piss be upon him) created his system of conquest and control. Muhammad fled Mecca to Medina because his crap was rejected by those of his home town. He built a following in Medina, built a bankroll by robbing and plundering and then returned to Mecca with the sword.

Islam swept over the Arabian peninsula by violence, as a conquering enemy. Attempts to take Europe were made. At one point, jihad had made it to the gates of Vienna before being pushed back. Contrary to what seems to be popular, PC belief, the crusades were not attempts by evil Europeans who went to the Middle East to plunder it. They were responses to Muhammad's (pain be upon him) creation.

So, why did decades go by with the only people feeling the persecution of Islam being those within their immediate grasp? After the world wars and the destruction of the Ottoman Empire, Islam had no wealth and no control and coordination. Furthermore, the rest of the world leaped ahead in technology and ability while Islamic regions sat stagnate in the filth of its controlling ideology. While the tenets of that ideology had no changed one iota in all the centuries it had existed, it no longer had the ability to move forward with the demand to conquer the entire world in the name of the Saudi moon god, Allah.

So, what happened to put Islam on the move, again? One word - oil. Oil meant money, and money meant buying those things the backward culture couldn't create for itself. Ironic, isn't it, that the West's technological leap forward is the very thing that breathed life back into the withering system of forced submission? After all, Islamic states became flush with cash due to our demand for the black gold that just happened to be found under the hooves of camels.

Islam must move to take the entire world in the name of Allah. No, not every Muslim must take up the sword and kill the nearest infidel. Learn about the system and you'll see this. Still, as a whole, Islam must conquer. It needs no overt and obvious action against it is necessary; just the insult of its creator, be the insult real or imagined, is all that is necessary to be "aggression" against it.

Now, Islam has the wealth and the equipment to spread death to the rest of the world.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Zed said:


> I don't think Obama has that kind of balls.


Please please!!!!

May I post regarding this one?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Another thing to remember; the people who committed this atrocity are counted as being the "peaceful" Muslims because they are not waging jihad outside their own borders:*

Muslim relatives of a woman conspired to kill her by placing gasoline in one of her kitchen bottles, causing her to catch fire while cooking and burn to death. The reason? Earlier she had converted to Christianity and refused to return to Islam. Now her husband (also an apostate to Christianity) and children are homeless and on the run; nor will police and other family members help them. The full story follows:
Read more at Burned Alive for Converting to Christianity - Israel News


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I have been hoping 'ol Vlad would send every muzzle on his continent to the bottom of a Chernobyl pit and the EU, China & us would follow the example - Still hopeful


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe just maybe Putin will do us all a favor and turn them in to a giant piece of nuclear glass.


----------

